
Show HN: DronaHQ NoCode App Development Platform  - Mobile first! - kinj28
https://dronahq.com
======
kinj28
Author here: We have been working on NoCode Tooling with a team of 20
engineers since last 20 months. We are super excited to launch it & would love
to hear your comments/feedback.

Core modules: a. Visual designer b. Work flow engine c. Rule Engine d. DB as a
service e. API engine f. Developer Modules: Build custom functions + custom
visual components g. Market place (upcoming) - for ready apps

Target use cases: building front end apps, front end apps with API
integration, front end apps + workflows, Fully functional systems like
CRM/ERP, etc

Target customers: SMBs, department apps, citizen developers.

------
thecupisblue
I was thinking "oh interesting", but then I had to take a dive and see you're
using Cordova. Why?

~~~
kinj28
DronaHQ Mobile endpoint comes as a container with an ability to package and
ship micro apps from the cloud. This gives an advantage to build multiple
small micro apps within a single app. The microapps are powered by Cordova. So
NoCode tooling enables to build a microapp in HTML/JS/CSS which when
published, gets packaged & deployed on the container.

~~~
thecupisblue
I understood that from the docs, but why is Cordova your choice of tooling?

------
kreativeI
That looks something interesting !

